# Excited about meat



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh man, Beau has had chicken feet in the past, and he LOVES them. Not for the squeamish, however, and now I just cannot find the darn things. I bought a bag of dried duck feet treats once, and Beau liked those, too, but they didn't agree with him.

Sounds like Leroy and Louis are in for some serious yummy meals and treats!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Wow, chicken feet are CREEPY. It's the bumpy skin... and those long nails.. I almost expect them to move.

It turns out that Leroy is not a feet man. At least when it comes to chickens! He didn't eat the feet. He picked it up out of his bowl and dropped it on the floor (in his crate). Louis, however, LOVED them. He keeps going back to the crate (I feed both dogs in their own crates) and he's still sniffing around for more. I'm surprised that the feet took longer than I expected for Louis to eat. They sound very crunchy and fibrous. I guess I was expecting it to be quicker because cooked chicken feet practically melt in your mouth. I bought a little over 2 pounds of chicken feet so YAY for Louis. Maybe Leroy will like pig feet.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Ha,ha that is so funny! I can imagine little Louis and the feet


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I love the pork heart and pork kidneys baked and cubed for training. I bought duck feet and snipped off the nails, boiled them for soup stock and then roasted them for treats. They also enjoyed the broth. We need to try the rabbit next time we're there.

Oh, and the seafood is great too. Stuffed squid mantles, all kinds of fish and shell fish. Mmm. They love seaweed too. I rinse it and soak it a bunch of times to get out the salt.


----------

